
The Setup – what people use to get stuff done - yulaow
http://usesthis.com/
======
th0br0
Yay! xmonad! ;)

OTOH, the "interview character" is difficult to parse, even with all the
highlights. Personally, I'd prefer the data extracted as a list (with the
interview additionally or optional comments on the choice).

~~~
waferbaby
I've got a light-weight "API" for each interview - just append /json to an
interview URL.

------
swah
Very nicely made but may give the impression that you need a specific
setup/computer to be sucessfull / get things done (forget it, I won't say what
it is!).

So, for me, the only insighful interviews are the ones w/ "strange" or
"forever unsatisfied" people.

~~~
stevekinney
I've been following The Setup for years (it's a dream of mine to eventually be
interviewd) and I—if I correctly understand what your getting at—respectfully
disagree. Daniel is really good about featuring a wide range of people from a
number of disciplines on a bunch of different platforms.

But careful readers will notice a trend. There are a number of accomplished
artists/developers/makers that are really happy with their current setup as
their "dream setup." In addition, many of them are using 3-4 year old hardware
(controlling for time).

The moral is that we can all probably accomplish our dreams (cliché) with the
hardware we've got—and that's my biggest takeaway from The Setup.

~~~
swah
Some I like:

[http://richard.stallman.usesthis.com/](http://richard.stallman.usesthis.com/)
[http://mike.fogus.usesthis.com/](http://mike.fogus.usesthis.com/)
[http://phil.hagelberg.usesthis.com/](http://phil.hagelberg.usesthis.com/)

------
dbg31415
Nothing you can do as a user these days really taxes CPU. Just get 8GB of RAM
and a SSD... And just about all mainstream software runs on anything. It comes
down to just a matter of portability / monitor size / OS / preference.

------
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=usesthis#!/story/sort_by_date/0/us...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=usesthis#!/story/sort_by_date/0/usesthis)

------
quaffapint
I was going there to read about all this high end PC setup, but the
interesting thing is how many just have simple, older PCs. Makes my 7 yr old
PC feel much more adequate.

------
Gilliam
Great website. But compared with hardware and software, I am more interested
in what "tools" they use to help them work better, like their ways of
thinking.

------
artpop
John McAfee’s is hilariously good.

[http://john.mcafee.usesthis.com/](http://john.mcafee.usesthis.com/)

------
jajaja2014
just look at all those mac nazis! did apple pay for this ad?

~~~
waferbaby
[http://usesthis.com/interviews/windows](http://usesthis.com/interviews/windows)

[http://usesthis.com/interviews/linux/](http://usesthis.com/interviews/linux/)

[http://usesthis.com/interviews/bsd/](http://usesthis.com/interviews/bsd/)

